# Wichtig!!!!! angelwettbewerbe in österreich Wichtig!!!!



## valentinoxy (24. April 2008)

*Bitte helft mir  ich will endlich preisfischen und auf wettkämpfe gehen das einzige problem was ich hab, ich hab keine ahnung wo und wann sowas statt findet in österreich 

kann mir jemand mit terminen und ortsangaben  für dieses jahr weiter helfen 

oder eventuel mich als partner mitnehmen , das wär echt spitze , denn in meinen freundschaftskreis gibt es leider keinen vollblut angler wie mich , dem es kein problem bereitet länger als 2 tage am wasser zu sitzen 

danke im vorraus #h

ciao euer valentino
*


----------



## rob (24. April 2008)

*AW: Wichtig!!!!! angelwettbewerbe in österreich Wichtig!!!!*

servus!
ich schieb dich mal ins österreichforum.eventuell wird dir hier geholfen.
lg rob


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Wichtig!!!!! angelwettbewerbe in österreich Wichtig!!!!*

Hy rob,

da dein Frage recht allgemein ist mal eine kurze Gegenfrage.

In welchem Bereich möchtest du zu soclehn Veranstaltunegn Matchfischen, Karpfenangeln etc.???

Sann könnte man die evtl. weiter helfen!!!

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## rob (24. April 2008)

*AW: Wichtig!!!!! angelwettbewerbe in österreich Wichtig!!!!*

servus bomber!
ich hab nicht gefragt:q:q
lg rob


----------



## Nikita (24. April 2008)

*AW: Wichtig!!!!! angelwettbewerbe in österreich Wichtig!!!!*

schließ mich der Frage gleich mal an
allerdings nur bezüglich des Karpfenangelns!


----------



## gismowolf (24. April 2008)

*AW: Wichtig!!!!! angelwettbewerbe in österreich Wichtig!!!!*

@valentinoxy
Wenn Du in die Google-Suchfunktion "wettfischen" eingibst und Seiten aus Österreich anklickst,bekommst Du in 19 sek 444 Antworten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haubentaucher85 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Wichtig!!!!! angelwettbewerbe in österreich Wichtig!!!!*



Nikita schrieb:


> schließ mich der Frage gleich mal an
> allerdings nur bezüglich des Karpfenangelns!


 
hallo nikita, bin gebürtiger leibnitzer und bei uns unten gibts haufenweise wettbewerbe an karpfenteichen. die sind vom fischtechnischen anspruch her aber ziemlich zum vergessen (eintönige, überbesetzte und relativ kleine karpfenteiche halt). dort gehts aber auch eher um den spass, die wettbewerbe werden meist von den feuerwehren organisiert und haben typisch südsteirischen charakter (osterschinkenfischen, brettljausn ausfischen,..). der steirische wein fliesst meist auch recht ausgiebig. is halt eher mit nem dorffest vergleichbar als mit gepflegtem angeln,
                                lg haubentaucher


----------



## valentinoxy (25. April 2008)

*AW: Wichtig!!!!! angelwettbewerbe in österreich Wichtig!!!!*

ja spetziel karpfenfischen 
entwieder alleinen oder im team 
du brauchst nicht zufällig einen partner???
oder wer den du kennst


----------

